# Electronics



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Will US bought 120v electronics work in Dubai, ie. Computer, playstation, stereo, LCD television etc. I hate to leave all that behind but if it won't work there I guess I'd have no choice. What is required to covert to UAE I assume 220v?

Thanks


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been told that American plugs won't work, but ones from the UK will. Hope that helps


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

TheFiveJs said:


> I have been told that American plugs won't work, but ones from the UK will. Hope that helps


Helps, but what about converters? I hate to spend all that money all over again...but I guess shopping in Dubai could be fun


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> Will US bought 120v electronics work in Dubai, ie. Computer, playstation, stereo, LCD television etc. I hate to leave all that behind but if it won't work there I guess I'd have no choice. What is required to covert to UAE I assume 220v?
> 
> Thanks


Bring your times on over. There will not be a problem. I have my computer here. You'll have to purchase a few plug converter strips at any local store here.

Electrically there won't be an issue with the Hz(Hertz) cycle either.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Cool, I don't know what I'd do without my 52" and my playstation with tiger woods golf! Thanks for the replies


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Definitely bring your LCD over, even if you have to buy a Power transformer to make it work .. I was out LCD hunting the other night and was shocked to hear the exuberantly high prices! Just to give you an idea, there was a difference of over AED 5G's between States & Emirates prices for the same product.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

1)same is my question , i have 3 lcd Tvs and can not imagine leaving them back in canada, also i have a sony home threater and someone was telling me that its NTSC and in middle east we have PAL so the dvds wont work same with the US tvs,Please help me has i have to decide b/w leaving them and buying allover again.

2) Also how much the 5 appliances will cost new or used.we have furnishing allowance of 30000aed and was wondering if that will be enough to furnisha 3 bed apart.please guys you all are leaving in dubai i need and idea about the cost of appliances.
3) do you know how mucha step down converter will cost in dubai here in Canada it is for $30 equal to 108aed.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

pooji said:


> 1)same is my question , i have 3 lcd Tvs and can not imagine leaving them back in canada, also i have a sony home threater and someone was telling me that its NTSC and in middle east we have PAL so the dvds wont work same with the US tvs,Please help me has i have to decide b/w leaving them and buying allover again.


I am hoping we can get an answer to this question, I still haven't gotten to the bottom of the NTSC vs. PAL question but I am bringing my dvd player and playstation so even if I can't tune into the local cable/sat with my tv I can at least watch movies and play tiger woods etc...

Anyone know how this NTSC/PAL thing works for our american tv's?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

pooji said:


> 2) Also how much the 5 appliances will cost new or used.we have furnishing allowance of 30000aed and was wondering if that will be enough to furnisha 3 bed apart.please guys you all are leaving in dubai i need and idea about the cost of appliances.


I am taking 27,500aed for a one bedroom, I guess whether that is enough depends on if you shop at IKEA or Ethan Allen 

Seriously though, I would imagine 30,000aed would be enough to furnish a 3 bedroom if you shop around but if you think it will be cutting it close I'd try to get another 15,000 or so. 

Seems like I have seen several people listing household goods for sale when they are leaving Dubai on gulfnews or some other website...perhaps starting there will save you some cash. 

When are you headed over? Drop me a PM and I'll send you my email so we can compare notes if you like


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If your bringing tvs etc over it doesnt matter, just ne aware that voltage is 220V.
Most plugs are 2 pin or 3 pin (UK)
Can get voltage transformers to get correct voltage.

Its all satellite TV (no signals) so shouldnt matter if its NTSC/Pal

If all your goods match TV anyway then there is no probs.

Some elctronics (like our tv) accept both NTSC + Pal 

Your biggest prob is voltage. Get a converter so you dont blow everything up


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

how much do u think a converter will cost in dubai. i think we need a step down converter .Thanks for all the help.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Should be no more than a few hundred dhs. Lots of stores sell them, including Carefour


----------

